

PRIVACY: Australian laws attempt to criminalise the teaching of “encryption” - dreamery
http://lessthunk.com/2015/05/21/privacy-stupid-australian-defence-laws-attempt-to-criminalise-the-teaching-of-encryption/

======
lessthunk
Do we deserve these stupid politicians? What happened to think for yourself?

